# Overarm Blade Guard First Impressions



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I posted this as a project yesterday, but thought I'd follow up in the safety section as that is really the more pertinent location. Anyways, you can link to the project for all the construction details as well as a link to the very thorough resource from another woodworker used to base mine on. I took some liberties, but the concept is about the same. While it's not an Excalibur or Penn State version, I constructed it for about $30 since I had the long 2.5" Steel square tube on hand. The original author claims he spent $100. He used some larger/thicker parts than I did, however.

Needless to say (but I will), Western Saw blade guard standards are terrible in comparison to those overseas. They are a pain to take on and off and restrict the wood more so than provide safety in many cases. If you are like me, your's didn't see much action. Recognizing the risks, I finally took the plunge and made the best compromise I've seen so far. Safety and functionality. Does it get in the way. . . somewhat. But, nothing in comparison. I timed myself removing it and it took about 30 seconds to loosen the two wing nuts. About the same to put it back on. Here are some photos (See project for larger images):

    

One thing I found right away is that a variety of push blocks and featherboards are paramount. They can reach under and around guards leaving hands free to move the workpiece without interference. I haven't made it a habit yet, so it still feels like it is taking longer. Hopefully that will change with time. I now keep them on hooks and magnets on the vertical support so that there is no excuse to grab one.

Dust Collection hookups are easy to add on. Cut a hole the size of the desired splice and drape the hose down the support. My DC cfm rating is preventing me from doing this until I get a better collector. I can't split the air flow and have decent suction in two places just yet. My middle of the row Shop Vac's do a little, but really not enough to make a permanent hook up.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice work Jeff. The second link in your post returns a"404 Not Found error".


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I did find it by going to http://www.woodcentral.com/ and then doing a search.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Toolz. Not sure what went wrong with the link. Here's the address: http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/overarm_guard.shtml

That'll take you straight to it.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice Jeff… I too am guilty of not using the mfg's blade guard at all times. It can be a royal pain in the rear sometimes. I will have to look into this design.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

My factory guard is still in the box. Maybe I should look into this.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool, Jeff. Is is suspended from the ceiling or an attachment point on the saw body?


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Tom: It's attached to the ceiling. I cut the steel square tube at each corner to a depth of about 3". I then bent the (4) sides to 90 degrees. I drilled holes in for 6" lag bolts that attached to a plywood base. The base was screwed to ceiling joists. I cut a four 2X4's at 45 degrees to keep the assembly in place. They attached to the support and the plywood base.


----------

